# bella, miss universo



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2011)

[h=2]Leila Lopes incoronata a San Paolo[/h]13/9/2011
E' l'angolana Leila Lopes, 25 anni, Miss Universo 2011. Leila, incoronata a San Paolo del Brasile, ha sbaragliato la concorrenza di oltre 90 candidate (Elisa Torrini per l'Italia), battendo poi le altre quattro finaliste: le rappresentanti di Ucraina, Brasile, Filippine e Cina. Smentiti i pronostici che volevano di nuovo reginetta del concorso una miss latino-americana, come accaduto per sette volte negli ultimi dieci anni.
http://www.tradimento.net/# Studentessa di business management a BenguelaLeila Luliana arriva da Costa Vieira Lopes, è alta 1,79 e ha un sorriso smagliante. La nuova Miss Universo, nella selezione finale, ha sbaragliato le ultime quattro concorrenti: Miss Ucraina, piazzatasi seconda, e la 'padrona di casa', terza, più Miss Filippine e Miss Cina.

Come da copione la vincitrice, che fino a quel momento appariva raggiante, all'atto della proclamazione è scoppiata in un pianto dirotto, 'consolata' dalla Miss uscente, la 23enne messicana Ximena Navarrete. Secondo il regolamento, Miss Angola e le altre aspiranti hanno sfilato prima in bikini e poi in abito da sera: Leila ha scelto un due pezzi ridottissimo, e a seguire un abito lungo, molto classico, color champagne e ornato di lustrini argentei e piume in tinta. 

Curiosamente, nel primo defilé il pubblico le ha tributato un voto di appena 3,9 punti, mentre nel secondo ha ricevuto un ben più ponderoso 7,2. In ogni caso, non erano i fan a decidere ma i nove giudici della giuria, che al momento stabilito le hanno rivolto la fatidica domanda: "Parlaci un po' di te". Risposta: "Sono molto timida. Mi considero una donna dotata di bellezza interiore. Ho appreso molti principi meravigliosi dalla mia famiglia, e conto di seguirli per il resto della mia vita". 

Decisamente più interessanti le sue parole dopo il trionfo: "Penso di lavorare per il mio continente, l'Africa. Come Miss Angola ero impegnata in programmi a favore dei bimbi svantaggiati, dei sieropositivi e degli anziani". E il razzismo? "Non mi tocca. Penso che siano i razzisti ad aver bisogno di aiuto, visto che la pensano in quella maniera". Per fortuna, sui progetti di matrimonio Miss Universo 2011 non si è dilungata


----------

